# Daytona Diorama Done!



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Tell me what you think.


2nd place out of 12 2006 cleveland autorama.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

The ONLY thing wrong with it that I can see is that you don't live close enough to me so that I can use it to shoot pics of my Ol' ******* Race Cars on it. If it's not like those boats that were built in basements that were too big to get out the door, I would love to see some pics of it took in the sunshine. Bet it would fool even ol' DW and Buffet Benny.


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

LUKE'57 said:


> The ONLY thing wrong with it that I can see is that you don't live close enough to me so that I can use it to shoot pics of my Ol' ******* Race Cars on it. If it's not like those boats that were built in basements that were too big to get out the door, I would love to see some pics of it took in the sunshine. Bet it would fool even ol' DW and Buffet Benny.


Its going to the 2006 cleveland autorama this weekend! as soon as it stops 
snowing Ill get some outside pictures.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Yee Haw!*

Great job stinkty! Can't wait to see those outside shots that Luke suggested.


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Love it! Super job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like Newman trys to come down and throws a Block on Stewart  This could be trouble folks! Or was it that Stewart drove his ride to hard & deep into the corner, a place were there just wasn't any room- its your call folks! Cool Pic!


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

nice, i like the fence .


----------



## tomcat92 (Mar 11, 2006)

what did you use for the fence.....im thinking about making a diorama of "The Big One" if you know what i mean... :wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

nice job...but did you really have to put jeff into the wall.......lmao
you have to give jeff his dues he learned from the best #3


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

tomcat92 said:


> what did you use for the fence.....im thinking about making a diorama of "The Big One" if you know what i mean... :wave:


 For fence I used screen and wire, I took the screen and turned it so I would get the (dimond) look as real fence, then mig welded the cross poles. Then wired the screen to the frame work of the fence. :freak:


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

gunn said:


> nice job...but did you really have to put jeff into the wall.......lmao
> you have to give jeff his dues he learned from the best #3


 For the show we did not have jeffs car in the wall, But I to keep his car on the far out side because it is 1/25 and the others are 1/24, I just picked his
up in 1/24 revell and will keep third on the in side at the next show, Also
picked #17MK and looking for 1or 2 more. And my wife loves jeff  so she was P O ED when she seen it


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats very nice.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I enjoyed the Gordon in the wall shot, What in the world is Newman doing up near the front?


----------



## GoFasterRacing (Mar 11, 2007)

how did u make the car look crashed? just curious! i like it 
im making one with a shelve board and all that dont know what track to do it at thinking about the backstretch of daytona?


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Stinkty,
Nice job on the track. I couldn't see any drivers in the cars. Did you include drivers or not?
Roland


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

BTW- My son will be at the Race tomorrow. The Busch race and qualifying got rained out today.


----------

